# What awkward things your cat does?



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Some awkward things that Misa does is sometimes when she wants to sit on me, she would sit on my back like a horse. Recently, she was sitting on my lap and her butt was sticking out in front of my face. like here:










I carried her off of me after words. :?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

hahaha...Egypt jumps on me on the bed at night and walks all over my body, including the sensitive parts. She will jump from the dresser and onto me sometimes knocking the wind right out of me.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Layla likes to tear around the apartment, then leap onto the nearest couch arm and flick her tail like a mad woman. Which I'm not quite sure she isn't.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Hahaha!! XD Too funny. IT seems like there's wild cats out there.. whether if they are fixed or not. Misa is fixed so..


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Layla0710 said:


> Layla likes to tear around the apartment, then leap onto the nearest couch arm and flick her tail like a mad woman. Which I'm not quite sure she isn't.


Azalia does this too and sort of sways back and forth with her claws extended and digging into the couch.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Opening your eyes in the mourning to kitty's butt, what a way to start the day.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Well at least hyper my platy isn't here to see this. lol


----------



## pinkrobot (Jul 14, 2011)

Winston is the epitome of awkwardness. He does the sideways-walking with a crooked tail on a daily basis (for no reason). We have a ball python and on the rare occasions it actually moves, Winston will run from across the room and try to get in the tank and bonk his head into the glass. Over a year and he still hasn't learned. Sigh...


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi still runs into walls when he gets going. And if he REALLY gets going, he will sometimes tear through a doorway, but still manage to clip his body on the doorway (cause our doorways aren't wide enough for a cat???). Can't feel very good.

Also, when he lays on me when I'm laying down or sleeping, he curls up on my neck and face. Never had a cat do that before. Now I see why cats should be supervised when around babies....I have to turn my face so I can breathe. That is pretty awkward for me, but yet I still let him do it every single night.


----------



## pinkrobot (Jul 14, 2011)

Winston also has a little scratching post (about a foot and a half tall) that he REFUSES to scratch if it's standing up. He'll tackle it so it's laying on its side and THEN he'll scratch it.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Oh wow! Maybe he wanted to scratch the other side..


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

lol dad tells me all the time that cutie paws him on his back or head butts him to get up in the morning.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

pinkrobot said:


> Winston also has a little scratching post (about a foot and a half tall) that he REFUSES to scratch if it's standing up. He'll tackle it so it's laying on its side and THEN he'll scratch it.


Ha ha that's too funny!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Aster loves my glasses. She will bat them and chew on them, I find them on the floor every morning lately. Of everything else on the nightstand, she chooses to play with my glasses every time. She will also chew on them while I'm wearing them while im lying in bed.

Cody likes sleeping in odd positions, often on his back like a person, with his head against a pillow. I was sick in bed a couple weeks ago and found him sleeping next to me on my fiance's side of the bed lol


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

littlesushi said:


> Aster loves my glasses. She will bat them and chew on them, I find them on the floor every morning lately. Of everything else on the nightstand, she chooses to play with my glasses every time. She will also chew on them while I'm wearing them while im lying in bed.


Kitties and glass are a weird combination, but that was cute and funny. XD


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Oreo climbs on the back of the couch while I am watching tv to lick and chew my hair. OUCH!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

My kitten nurses my dog ~ 'nuff said:?


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

Cinder jumps up on my chest to lick my face half to death. Hopefully she meows first so I can catch her, otherwise she bounces off.


----------

